# Western Ultramount - troubleshooting Q



## shakespeare1 (Nov 17, 2016)

Western ultramount - motor recently replaced, but appears to be functioning. Replaced fluid, cleaned filter. Rams not functioning lift or angle. What to try next? Motor replace again? Thanks


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

shakespeare1 said:


> Western ultramount - motor recently replaced, but appears to be functioning. Replaced fluid, cleaned filter. Rams not functioning lift or angle. What to try next? Motor replace again? Thanks


So the motor is running, but non of the functions work?

I am going to say that you don't have the ground wire that goes to the coils on the poppet valves hooked up.


----------



## shakespeare1 (Nov 17, 2016)

That did it. You are a gentleman and a scholar, sir. Much obliged


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Glad to hear you got it. Thumbs Up


----------

